# GTA V - MIDNIGHT LAUNCH - SHARE!



## HostingAbove (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Well, haven't seen a thread on here yet about the *Midnight Release of Grand Theft Auto 5*. The game, which took 4-years of development and $265-Million Dollars. Are you going to the midnight launch? What are your thoughts? 

On the side note, apparently Amazon shipped it early and will possibly get their hands slapped. But really, whom would start something with the largest online retailer of all time?  :wacko:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24109176


----------



## Echelon (Sep 16, 2013)

Shipping early? As in it arrived to people early, or arrived on the day of release? I know Rockstar had been working with online sales channels to ensure that preorders were delivered to customers on the day of release...

EDIT: Just read the article as well... Lucky Amazon customers...


----------



## HostingAbove (Sep 16, 2013)

Echelon said:


> Shipping early? As in it arrived to people early, or arrived on the day of release? I know Rockstar had been working with online sales channels to ensure that preorders were delivered to customers on the day of release...
> 
> EDIT: Just read the article as well... Lucky Amazon customers...


Yup, wish I was one of those lucky customers. I guess I'll just have to go stand outside in line this evening!  B)


----------



## MannDude (Sep 16, 2013)

Was never into video games, but I do like the GTA series. Can do missions or just roam around a nice open world and do whatever you want. If I had a gaming system I'd probably want the game. Waiting for the new xBox and PS4 to come out so I can snag a 360 or ps3 cheap cheap.


----------



## HostingAbove (Sep 16, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Was never into video games, but I do like the GTA series. Can do missions or just roam around a nice open world and do whatever you want. If I had a gaming system I'd probably want the game. Waiting for the new xBox and PS4 to come out so I can snag a 360 or ps3 cheap cheap.


True. I wish I had more time for video games, but feel guilty when I start playing them. An hour goes by, feels like time wasted. Anyways, the roaming games are my kind of games, haven't sat down for nearly 3 years and enjoyed a video game!


----------



## Jono20201 (Sep 16, 2013)

I've got my Amazon delivery due for tomorrow. Annoyingly I have to go round my Mums and wait for someone to come fix the boiler, so I won't be able to play as soon as it comes through the door. Trying to resist watching youtube gameplay.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 16, 2013)

Jono20201 said:


> I've got my Amazon delivery due for tomorrow. Annoyingly I have to go round my Mums and wait for someone to come fix the boiler, so I won't be able to play as soon as it comes through the door. Trying to resist watching youtube gameplay.


Good luck with that. It's like avoiding Twitter until you can catch up on the newest episode of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Jono20201 (Sep 16, 2013)

Echelon said:


> Good luck with that. It's like avoiding Twitter until you can catch up on the newest episode of Breaking Bad.


I've done fairly well so far, I've only watched an older 'leaked' video of riding a bike. I clicked on a lets play in my subs list, and then managed to close chrome. I feel like a drug addict trying not to lapse.


----------



## ErrantWeb-Nick (Sep 16, 2013)

Well I've already traded my console in for the next generation, but kinda glad as I've heard about lots of day one updates (which will be slow as heck with all those people downloading). Honestly hope that Rockstar is kinda kidding around with the game not coming to next generation consoles anytime soon.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 16, 2013)

HostingAbove said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Well, haven't seen a thread on here yet about the *Midnight Release of Grand Theft Auto 5*. The game, which took 4-years of development and $265-Million Dollars. Are you going to the midnight launch? What are your thoughts?
> 
> ...


And then... "Our servers are unstable"

Haha.


----------



## Cloudrck (Sep 16, 2013)

ErrantWeb-Nick said:


> Well I've already traded my console in for the next generation, but kinda glad as I've heard about lots of day one updates (which will be slow as heck with all those people downloading). Honestly hope that Rockstar is kinda kidding around with the game not coming to next generation consoles anytime soon.


You never heard about game console launch software/hardware issues?


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 16, 2013)

ErrantWeb-Nick said:


> Honestly hope that Rockstar is kinda kidding around with the game not coming to next generation consoles anytime soon.


Previously, GTA IV took 8 months to appear from the consoles to PC. I expect an equally long wait, if not longer, for GTA V to appear on PC and next-gen consoles as well.

From a business standpoint, it would only be smart for them to target the new consoles. If you take a step back and view the scope of the game, it is widespread. It is quite obvious that they want this to be _the_ game you say is the best for the next few years. To do that, you need a large audience.

Additionally, selling over $300 million in pre-orders alone for the current-gen consoles is outstanding. Money talks.


----------



## Coastercraze (Sep 16, 2013)

I pre-ordered the "Special Edition" via Amazon... they upgraded everyone to 1 day shipping, so I should get mine today late PM.

I was dropping someone off from work and Game Stop, Best Buy, etc all had huge crowds / lines.


----------



## HostingAbove (Sep 17, 2013)

Yup, I was one of those crazies in line at Best Buy, went with the girl friend. We went an hour before midnight with coffees. Was a good time. Now installing GTA 4. Right out of the case it has to install 8GB to the console. At 5GB so far and has been around 15-minutes.


Enjoy fellas, keep us posted on reviews.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 17, 2013)

Just picked up my PS3 pre-order! It came with a code to gain access to the Atomic Blimp, and also a really large double-sided poster.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've got my Gamestop pre-order coming tomorrow (18th) unfortunately. I wasn't about to spend $20 on one-day shipping.


----------



## Echelon (Sep 17, 2013)

Still waiting for the pre-order from Rockstar Warehouse to arrive. Probably will be on the doorstep tomorrow, but they sent it DHL (I guess they love punishing customers.). We'll see what happens from here.


----------



## Hugohp (Sep 17, 2013)

Got mine too I really love it, there is a radio station with Mexican Music haha. It's amazing.


----------



## Coastercraze (Sep 17, 2013)

fizzyjoe908 said:


> I've got my Gamestop pre-order coming tomorrow (18th) unfortunately. I wasn't about to spend $20 on one-day shipping.


Yeah, mine's expected to be here today. UPS screwed up somewhere and it went back & forth between OH and KY.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm hoping to run out and grab my copy later this week. Forgot to pre order it and they had none last night


----------



## Echelon (Sep 18, 2013)

Finally got my copy in hand this afternoon. Now to find random places to slap Rockstar stickers.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 18, 2013)

Got my copy today. First thing I did - crash the Atomic Blimp pre-order vehicle. Biggest explosion ever.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 23, 2013)

I got it on release day and I love it so far!  All I got to say is Trevor is freaking awesome!


----------



## JustinCredible (Sep 24, 2013)

Too bad they don't have this for PC yet as I'm not much of a console player.  I am still amazed how much they made on the launch date though -- well deserved.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Sep 25, 2013)

I recently watched some game play and it made me want to play. Too bad no PC version (yet).


----------



## hasel92 (Sep 25, 2013)

Am I the only one here waiting for another 8 months come to past? Sigh..


----------



## Jack (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry for being a_ bit late _to the party but I went the midnight release, the queue for the iPhone  5C/S was bigger on release day than for GTA though so it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Kakashi (Sep 30, 2013)

Just waiting for it to come out on the PC here. Last one I played was Vice City.


----------

